# Skilled Migrant Visa - Internal Auditor



## lostino (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello All

My sister is trying to apply for skilled migration visa to Australia as an internal auditor. In the immi website for the internal auditor requirements, they mention in the job description that registration or licensing is required. 

Does anybody have an idea what is this requirement? In Dubai internal auditors are not registered and dont require special licensing. Anybody who has some experience in this, I would appreciate your advice !

Thanks


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

That is desirable I think.. like membership with IIA/Accounting bodies/ISACA..


----------



## randika guruge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello All, 
I m also an internal auditor logged the skill assessment to vetassess, my problem is i got 6.5 each band for IELTS for 5 times. really worried of the result, they ask for 7 in each band & can any one help me a way of applying with 6.5 each band.
My points are
BSC Degree - 15 points, Age - 30 points, Canberra State Sponsor - 10 points 

Thanks
Randika


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry to hijack this thread. Just to avoid an addtl one unnecessarily.,,

Initial phase of my journey till date (Just applied for Visa):

for the info of newcomers here..

Skilled Occupation: Internal Auditor (Fortunate that my experience is
in Internal Audit and it is listed in the current Skilled Occupations
List)

Major Steps till date:

1. Collected additional Work Experience Docs (mostly Work
reference letters from reporting managers with ex-employers and
current colleague)

2. Collected additional Educational Qualification Docs (mostly
academic Transcripts).

3. Got all the copies attested by a notary.

4. Skills Assessment with Vetassess (Had to send it by normal
post. I think now they have started the option for upload. This will
ease your life and save a few bucks and save considerable time as
well).

5. IELTS - 7+ General (Check with the relevant skills assessment
authority if you require General/Academic skills assessment for your
occupation).

6. Card of Visa Fee Payment - A project in itself - Finally a
Travel Card from a private bank (Master Card).

7. Application and Payment (me, spouse and daughter).

Thank you to the senior expats and moderators for their informative
posts and advice for helping do it myself..

Certain points to consider based on my experience so far:

- Printer - Purchase a three in one printer
(scanner/copier/printer) if you have prior job experience in 3-4
companies, a few qualifications and multiple family members. This will
ease your life in getting the docs arranged for skills assessment and
visa application.



- Card - sure that you have the card to pay, well in advance.
I was stuck for a month due to this issue. The point is to have a card
which will enable you to make a single online card transaction for the
required AU Visa amount. This is not the online banking limit we are
taking about. You should be able to record your Master/Visa/other
(listed in immigration website) card number, card name, expiry date
and CVV number to perform the transaction in AUD. Check with ur
friends having AU/USD denominated cards. They may have the required
limits..



- Skills Assessment - Try to apply for Vetassess will in
advance; cos due to huge number of applications, currently the minimum
time taken by them is 3 months, provided the docs sent are complete
with the required info.



- IELTS - In case of application with Vetassess, you can sit
for IELTS after application for skills assessment unlike some of the
other authorities (CPA/ICAA) which ask for IELTS results for their
assessment. This will help you to speed up the process.

If you require any addtnl info, please let me know.. even though I'm a
bit laidback, will respond to you.. J

Thank you for reading.. All the best..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pav1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Ben. Congratulations on getting the PR. I'm sure a lot of people will be inspired by your success.

I'm interested in migrating to Australia with Internal Auditor as my nominated occupation. I just had a clarification with regard to skill assessment from Vetassess. While applying for skill assessment, did you opt for Points Test Advice (which is optional)?

Thanks.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

pav1 said:


> Hi Ben. Congratulations on getting the PR. I'm sure a lot of people will be inspired by your success.
> 
> Sorry, I'm yet to get the grant.. as you can see on my signature and the post..
> 
> ...


Yes. I opted for it.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pav1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh alright. Missed that.

Sorry, another quick question. I'm a CA from India; will I get 15 points for my CA qualification?


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

pav1 said:


> Oh alright. Missed that. Sorry, another quick question. I'm a CA from India; will I get 15 points for my CA qualification?


In my own case, they accepted it as relevant degree as per AU standards and was able to claim 15 points. So I think yes..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> In my own case, they accepted it as relevant degree as per AU standards and was able to claim 15 points. So I think yes.. Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


means vetassess accepted..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pav1 (Apr 22, 2014)

ben roberto said:


> In my own case, they accepted it as relevant degree as per AU standards and was able to claim 15 points. So I think yes..
> 
> 
> ben roberto said:
> ...


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

ben roberto said:


> means vetassess accepted..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Ben..hw u doing? Please clarify what does academic transcript means. Is it syallabus for the subjects studied during degree or just the marksheets. Is it essential to provide these for vetassess assessment. I am Bcom with 3 + years internal audit exp. Will i be able to claim 15 points for Bcom degree if I go in for Internal Audit.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

NMCHD said:


> Hi Ben..hw u doing? Please clarify what does academic transcript means. Is it syallabus for the subjects studied during degree or just the marksheets.
> 
> Detailed marksheets
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

ben roberto said:


> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks a lot Ben.


----------



## parascs (May 20, 2014)

Hi, 

I am chartered accountant from Delhi, india and planning to apply for vetassess for internal auditor. 

Since Internal auditor can also apply in state sponsorship so which states do you think will sponsor when it reopens in July 2014?

Can you give me job responsibilities I have to get it from my employer so that it will match out with requirements of immigration authorities

From last 3 years, I was running my own legal firm corporate advisory firm. How many contracts I need to show with the clients in last 3 years and what supporting documents it will require at later on stages

What would you suggest should I apply for vetassess now , what if internal auditor removed from skilled occupations category?

Really appreciate your guidance on the same

Thanks 




randika guruge said:


> Hello All,
> I m also an internal auditor logged the skill assessment to vetassess, my problem is i got 6.5 each band for IELTS for 5 times. really worried of the result, they ask for 7 in each band & can any one help me a way of applying with 6.5 each band.
> My points are
> BSC Degree - 15 points, Age - 30 points, Canberra State Sponsor - 10 points
> ...


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

ben roberto said:


> Yes. I opted for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hello ben,

did vetassess call you or, employer? If so, then what questions did they ask you or, your employer.

Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

waitingheadache said:


> Hello ben, did vetassess call you or, employer? If so, then what questions did they ask you or, your employer. Please help me. Thanks



No. They didn't call.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

ben roberto said:


> No. They didn't call.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks ben roberto. When you are planning to fly for Oz??


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi WH,

We are planning to make the initial entry to MEL in Nov. Yet to decide on the permanent move.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Can anyone shed some light on INTERNAL Auditor's Job prospect in Australia ??? I am now currently working at the same division of a Bank....so desperately need your info...


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

mamunvega said:


> Can anyone shed some light on INTERNAL Auditor's Job prospect in Australia ??? I am now currently working at the same division of a Bank....so desperately need your info...



Sorry. Can't help u on that since I'm yet to land there.
But I feel you will have better chance based on ur exp in fin service industry. 
I believe u shud focus on Sydney first than other cities...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## tashi2504 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi I am a chartered accountant and want to apply under internal auditor category. One of my family members currently live in Australia and I am planning to apply for Visa subclass 489 (Sponsorship by a Relative Living in a Designated Area). Can anyone please advise me if there are chances for success? My post qualification experience is of one year.


----------



## sattyg (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello,

I applied for assessment with VETASSESS. I have more than 8 years of experience in Internal Audit. But unfortunately I received a negative reply. Following was there reply:

The qualification has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree which meets the required educational level. The major field of study – Commerce, has been assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation. It has also been noted that you are an Associate member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants of India.

Based on the documents provided there may be some relevant tasks, however as per the information conveyed by relevant company personnel, it has been established that your role appears to include accounting duties, taxation assessment, filing returns, verifying ledgers, reconciliations of bank deposits, identifying, reviewing taxation policies. While there may be some audit work, the other non-relevant duties listed above appears to be within the scope of financial auditing and ensuring statutory compliance.

Internal Auditors generally do not focus on financial analysis, taxation and accounting, and are not a part of the Finance department. Internal Auditors are independent of the management and a part of the Audit Committee with the responsibility of providing an independent view on the organisation's risk management, risk assessment and governance processes. There is no clear evidence that you are auditing operational, managerial processes and auditing various departments and functions in the capacity of an internal auditor as defined under ANZSCO and that your primary responsibility is internal auditing.

Therefore the employment described above does not meet the requirements for the nominated occupation Internal Auditor (ANZSCO 221214).

However, if you are of the opinion that you are undertaking highly relevant tasks, you can apply for a reassessment with additional supporting evidence.

When I checked with my past and current employers, none of them received any verification call or mail. Please advice how do I prove that I am working in the capacity of Internal Auditor.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

@sattyg: sorry to say but you fail to satisfy the definition of internal auditor.


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

Hi Pavi,

Our details seems to be same, I am CA from Punjab with 10 years of experience, I need your help if you already have applied for VETASSESS as internal auditor. I am confused as I worked with 5 employers during this period. Do I need to submit experience letter/bank statement for all ten years. I also need help in scope duties as internal auditors.

thanks
Pasricha


----------



## Aukhan (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Pasrichas

Below is the scope of duties which an Internal Auditor is required to do as per the DIBP guidelines: 

"Examines, verifies, evaluates and reports on financial, operational and managerial processes, systems and outcomes to ensure financial and operational integrity and compliance, and assists in business process reviews, risk assessments, developing deliverables and reporting progress against outcomes. Registration or licensing may be required."

Please note VETASSESS will evaluate your application based on the above criteria. Further, if you have worked as an internal auditor for the past 10 years than it would be advantages for you to submit experience letter/bank statement for those periods. 

Kind Regards

Aukhan


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

hey every body,

i cant find the IELTS band requirement by VETASSESS for internal auditor.
can any one plz let me know whats the IELTS requirment for internal audit department?


----------



## Sohnay_Shah_Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

*Ielts*

There is no need of IELTS for skills assessment by Vetassess. You can contact me @ zero three double zero four double six five four six zero. for further details as I am in Pakistan too.


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

hi.

i have 5 years of internal audit experience and MBA (finance and accounts) . is my qualification relevant . any thing particular which i should have in my qualification


----------



## Sohnay_Shah_Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

Naveedh said:


> hi.
> 
> i have 5 years of internal audit experience and MBA (finance and accounts) . is my qualification relevant . any thing particular which i should have in my qualification


You can call me in the morning any time.


----------



## awuor (Jul 17, 2015)

ben roberto said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread. Just to avoid an addtl one unnecessarily.,,
> 
> Initial phase of my journey till date (Just applied for Visa):
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information Ben. I already received positive assessment from VETASSESS. My question is, what can i do to be ready for the job market once i get to Australia?

Regards,
Mercy


----------



## pav1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Awuor,

There are a couple of things, you can do to further your prospects in obtaining a job once you land in Australia:
1) Apply to Australian Job Consultancy sites before arriving at Australia (Try Seek.com.au)
2) Make your CV in Australia specific format - There are site that give you tips on how to convert your CV in to an "Australian format" 
3) Update your Linkedin profile - Apparently, employers nowadays are assigning weight to a candidate's linkedin profile before calling them for an interview
4) From what I hear, the recruitment drive in Australia is at its highest during the months of May, June & July, and this extends to August. There is no practically recruitment during the months of December and January on account of the holidays. So plan your travel accordingly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sohnay_Shah_Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

awuor said:


> Thanks for this information Ben. I already received positive assessment from VETASSESS. My question is, what can i do to be ready for the job market once i get to Australia?
> 
> Regards,
> Mercy


 Could you please confirm your timeline for achieving positive assessment by Vetassess. I mean how many days after applying you got your positive assessment?

Regards


----------



## Sohnay_Shah_Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

ben roberto said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread. Just to avoid an addtl one unnecessarily.,,
> 
> Initial phase of my journey till date (Just applied for Visa):
> 
> ...


 Ben, Could you please confirm your timeline for achieving positive assessment by Vetassess. I mean how many days after applying you got your positive assessment?
Regards


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

It took three months. But during those days hard copy docs were required to be send. So the avg time at that time were 3 months...


----------



## Riddhileshwala (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi,
I am planning to apply under Internal Auditor, however i wanted to check if we need to send out Form 16 A for skill assessment to later on during the process... What other documents apart from employers recommendation and reference do we need to give for skill assessment.


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi,

this is umair shahid. I got positive assessment from vetassess on 14 July 2015 with 2.4 years of positive assessed experience and my experience at current employer was assessed as relevant to my occupation. so its means that from jan 2016 m experience would be 3 years and my points would be 60 as below

age: 30
qualification: 15
IELTS: 10
exp: 5

currently i have applied with (55+5 SS) for NSW as currently ceiling is filled and only NSW is sponsoring internal auditor.

but from Jan my points would be 60 without SS..can anyone pls let me know about my chances of getting visa invitation after Jan 2016. when i will have 60 points without ss?

can any one pls tell me that at how much points they had sent visa for internal auditor under 189 in 2015/16 .??


----------



## Karachiwala (Dec 21, 2015)

*Internal Auditor*

I m trying to apply for skilled migration visa to Australia as an internal auditor. i have more than 13 years experience in internal audit

I am 

Bcom 
LLB and 
CA Inter

Should I mentioned all three degrees in the application ?


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Ben
Please help me to know how to prepare employment letter for internal auditor. My skill assessment failed once. reson- task undertaken are not highly relevant to ANZSCO tasks, please help me to create it.
your advice are very helpful. thanks.


----------



## awuor (Jul 17, 2015)

pav1 said:


> Hi Awuor,
> 
> There are a couple of things, you can do to further your prospects in obtaining a job once you land in Australia:
> 1) Apply to Australian Job Consultancy sites before arriving at Australia (Try Seek.com.au)
> ...


Thanks Pav 1. This is very encouraging. I received an invite from NSW on 3/12/2015, and applied for nomination on 10/12/2015. I'm still waiting for approval. Your advise will be quite helpful once i receive my visa.

Kind Regards


----------



## awuor (Jul 17, 2015)

Sohnay_Shah_Khan said:


> Could you please confirm your timeline for achieving positive assessment by Vetassess. I mean how many days after applying you got your positive assessment?
> 
> Regards


I submitted my application to VETASSESS on 13/2/2015 and received positive assessment on 13/7/2015


----------



## awuor (Jul 17, 2015)

*Nomination Approved*

Hi mates,
I just received my approval from NSW. Just wondering...is there a way i can verify this approval from skillselect or elsewhere, as i'm applying through an agent?

Regards


----------



## shanioz (Jan 23, 2016)

umair shahid said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is umair shahid. I got positive assessment from vetassess on 14 July 2015 with 2.4 years of positive assessed experience and my experience at current employer was assessed as relevant to my occupation. so its means that from jan 2016 m experience would be 3 years and my points would be 60 as below
> 
> ...


Hi Umair, I have 7 years of experience as Internal Auditor but my qualification is 3 Years BCS & 1 year MCS. Can you guide me how should I proceed? Can you tell me how should I proceed?


----------



## aman_4747470 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi everybody,
my brother work for ca firm who holds internal auditor contracts from different firms ....we applied for internal auditor and got rejected due to employment not relevant to position. They offered him to apply as a general accountant but he work as a internal auditor which he can get references...should we send for reassessment with explaining that he is hired by ca but working as ainternal auditor for different institutions which got contract with ca firm .....


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Internal auditor reporting in and subscribing to the thread


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

shanioz said:


> Hi Umair, I have 7 years of experience as Internal Auditor but my qualification is 3 Years BCS & 1 year MCS. Can you guide me how should I proceed? Can you tell me how should I proceed?


No your qualification is not relevant you won't be accepted.


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

aman_4747470 said:


> Hi everybody,
> my brother work for ca firm who holds internal auditor contracts from different firms ....we applied for internal auditor and got rejected due to employment not relevant to position. They offered him to apply as a general accountant but he work as a internal auditor which he can get references...should we send for reassessment with explaining that he is hired by ca but working as ainternal auditor for different institutions which got contract with ca firm .....


Please for external Auditor. You are not suitable for internal audito.


----------



## Hasaan (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi there,

I graduated with a masters degree (majors in accounting and financial management), Melbourne. I have been working in internal auditing since last 18 months. I have applied for skills assessment with Vetassess. My question is would they assess my qualifications as well? OR do i need to assess my degree for internal audit from somewhere else?


----------

